
U.S. finalising rules to limit sensitive tech exports to China, others - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-usa-tech-china-exclusive/exclusive-u-s-finalising-rules-to-limit-sensitive-tech-exports-to-china-others-idUKKBN1YL1BI
======
atlasunshrugged
I'm not sure what the point of this is if there aren't limits on Chinese
investment into startups/VC and limiting Chinese researchers in the U.S. who
can bring the learnings gained in the U.S. right back to China.

